# Are modern Model Power locos any good? or still junk?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

They sure are cheap, and i know you usually get what you pay for..

I'm not at all worried about amount of detail.

kind of want to pull the trigger on this one...

what do you think?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Model-Power...459564?hash=item281e06e2ac:g:ST8AAOSw3mpXIUE0


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

If you're not worried about detail, I'd say go for it.
I'm not sure how they run though. The steamer I had in the '70's ran well.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

They ran well enough for what they were......"toy" trains.....though one could argue that all model railroad things are "toys", no matter how much detail they have, or how expensive they are to buy....


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> They ran well enough for what they were......"toy" trains.....though one could argue that all model railroad things are "toys", no matter how much detail they have, or how expensive they are to buy....


thats pretty much how i feel about them.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

IIRC, they made good transformers and power packs.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Model Power really had different quality over the years. The nit your showing actually started out life as a Marx model. Over the years, Model power bought the rights to the Marx line. Then they had Mehano supply the model with a new and improved drive. During that time. They added flywheels, and then to some of the models, the added can motors with DCC and sound. In every case they were trying to be adequate, but low cost. Generally they succeed in that goal. Their reliability is questionable, but they are easy to work on and have a lot of common parts. As with most models, the older were more toy like. The more recent are much less. A big part of their base was still for toys. However, I have a couple I got from my father 20 years ago, and they run very well. They don't compare with Kato, but match up well with older blue box.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

cool... thanks for your input, mostly just trying to fill a hole in my collection without paying 200$ again. as long as it will haul 12 cars around a mostly flat layout, i'd be happy.

It'll probably get weathered into a rusty beast anyways, so looks arent too important. i can always add detail parts..


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

That thing just looks so sad..........

If it were me, I would find a new or lightly used Athearn blue box, money would be the same or less and you would know the reliability.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

yeah i guess you're right..

maybe i'll get lucky and find one at the hobby shop.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

That's an ugly SOB for $50, just looked at the auction now.

I think you would be better served finding old Blue Box with a little work would look and run better than that.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

3.8TransAM said:


> That's an ugly SOB for $50, just looked at the auction now.
> 
> I think you would be better served finding old Blue Box with a little work would look and run better than that.


i found a few blue box ones and honestly they look the same or worse in my opinion.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Hahaha!

No way, they may not be perfect but they don't have droopy eyes like that Model Power you posted.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I've got 2 powered AA sets of new Model Power F2s, and they run beautifully. Smooth and quiet. Mine are SF warbonnets(of course) and look really nice. No flywheels, China chassis.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I have no problem with Model Power at all, and their new drivetrains are more than capable...but that shell is a deal killer for me. Especially at that price. I think it's a holdover from an ancient Marx tooling or something? 
I agree with some other posters and would go with a used Athearn BB or even a newer Bachmann F unit - not so much for the improvement in drivetrain but to avoid that shell lol.

Although.....

It DOES resemble some locomotive that a railroad in Mexico cobbled together. 

Always a prototype for everything :laugh:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

That is correct, the Model Power F2 and the Hustler are Marx tooling, and the bay window caboose, boxcar and derrick car are as well. May be others?
I think they're retro cool, but what do I know? :laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

time warp said:


> That is correct, the Model Power F2 and the Hustler are Marx tooling, and the bay window caboose, boxcar and derrick car are as well. May be others?
> I think they're retro cool, but what do I know? :laugh:


I imagine if I got one of those things I'd end up warming up to the funky nose on it, and within a couple months I'd have a whole collection of them :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

They do look a little different! Do you remember how strange the shape was on the old brass F units?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

JNXT 7707 said:


> I imagine if I got one of those things I'd end up warming up to the funky nose on it, and within a couple months I'd have a whole collection of them :smilie_auslachen:


Right? I actually LIKE this shell lol

its strangely cool.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

​


santafealltheway said:


> Right? I actually LIKE this shell lol
> 
> its strangely cool.


I hear you - the crazy thing is already growing on me hwell:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

YEAH,BABY!!!!!!!! :hah:


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT! :laugh:

Hey, check out the guy on the far right of the photo - he's as white as a ghost!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

JNXT 7707 said:


> THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT! :laugh:
> 
> Hey, check out the guy on the far right of the photo - he's as white as a ghost!


 You have to overlook things like the journal boxes at the bottom of the wheels and the windshield posts that are close to 3' thick! Nice running set.

You noticed the wandering chef!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Model Power*



santafealltheway said:


> They sure are cheap, and i know you usually get what you pay for..
> 
> I'm not at all worried about amount of detail.
> 
> ...


santafealltheway;

I read through this thread with interest and a chuckle or two. It illustrates an old truism of this hobby. "If you like it, that's all that really matters." Years back I went on a layout tour. We visited four home layouts. The first three were medium to very good model railroads that were what might be considered "typical" layouts. The forth layout was quite different. The layout looked like Marx meets Plasticvile in H.O. scale. The scenery, track plan, loco, rolling stock, etc. were all very amateurish and somewhat garish. Was this railroad in anything like the same quality class as the previous three? No. Did it mater? No. The old gentleman who owned it was obviously proud of his railroad, and having the time of his life!
I complimented him on some simple detail and thanked him for letting us visit.
The only thing that mattered was that he was having fun. Sure, I and the other folks on that tour, knew more about building a realistic model railroad than the old gentleman did, but that didn't matter a bit. He liked it the way it was, and that's what did matter.
So if you like that Model Power Locomotive, just enjoy it. Certainly there are better quality locomotives in existence, but that doesn't mater at all unless/until you think so, and decide to switch to something different.

Have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

There you go, traction fan! :thumbsup:


Hey Jerry, How is it you didn't catch the guy on the unicycle or the giant ice cream cone in my picture? :dunno:


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

At one time Model Power was considered to be one of the better Manufactures of HO scale engines. I have a mix of old and newer engines but no Model Power. If you like it, run it.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

traction fan said:


> santafealltheway;
> 
> I read through this thread with interest and a chuckle or two. It illustrates an old truism of this hobby. "If you like it, that's all that really matters." Years back I went on a layout tour. We visited four home layouts. The first three were medium to very good model railroads that were what might be considered "typical" layouts. The forth layout was quite different. The layout looked like Marx meets Plasticvile in H.O. scale. The scenery, track plan, loco, rolling stock, etc. were all very amateurish and somewhat garish. Was this railroad in anything like the same quality class as the previous three? No. Did it mater? No. The old gentleman who owned it was obviously proud of his railroad, and having the time of his life!
> I complimented him on some simple detail and thanked him for letting us visit.
> ...


I wish everyone shared in that thought!

I've had a lot of people tell me that unless i buy museum quality stuff im "Just playing with toys"

Im like...


dude..

Thats all ANY of us are doing! lol


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

time warp said:


> THey Jerry, How is it you didn't catch the guy on the unicycle or the giant ice cream cone in my picture? :dunno:


It's like a Where's Waldo game :laugh:
Actually those looked quite normal to me :goofball:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Nit picking rivet counters*



santafealltheway said:


> I wish everyone shared in that thought!
> 
> I've had a lot of people tell me that unless i buy museum quality stuff im "Just playing with toys"
> 
> ...


santafealltheway;

You're quite right! All of us, model railroaders, golfers, boaters, campers, RV/off roaders, model airplane/boat/car types, and collectors of all sorts of stuff (including, Duh; toys) are playing with toys. So what's wrong with that?
If some folks want to dress up in civil war uniforms and re-intact a battle, or dress up like their favorite comic book, or Star Wars/Trek character, more power to them. I don't think there's anything wrong about that. Neither does the San Diego chamber of commerce. The city takes in millions from our annual comic con convention.:sold:
As for those few nut jobs that say theirs is only one "right," way to build a model railroad, I just ignore them. Yes, like the "bible thumper" who spends the day screaming to passers by about his religious beliefs, or the people trying equally loudly to spread their particular political views, they are quite annoying, but relatively harmless. Just ignore them and don't let them have anything sharper than they are and it'll be O.K.:smilie_auslachen:

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DaveCo (Nov 9, 2015)

This is a great example of what's wrong with this hobby. I loved model(toy) trains when I was younger, a simple 4x8 loop. When I was 17 I wanted to get back into it, but with limited money and resources I started a layout. I came to forums for advice and got a lot of "their way or the highway" where I had to buy the best stuff or else it was junk or toys. I opted for a lot of cheaper stuff and ran tyco, model power, atlas snap track, etc... and ended up getting a lot of flak from it, so I quit forums.

It made me want to get out of the hobby because the bar was so high. I would try to talk to others at train shows and a lot of people would invalid all of my efforts due to the quality of items I bought. It's hard enough for younger people to afford the prices, so when they opt to buy less expensive stuff and people put them down for it, it's such a bad feeling.

I ended up tearing apart that layout and now that I'm 24, I've had my layout for a few years in my current house, and have a successful (700 subscriber) Youtube channel about it. I haven't spent more than $200 on any locomotive (3 have sound, 3 do not) and I've used old snap track, a mix of cheap rolling stock (no more than $40 a car, usually $20) and I have a blast. I get the odd comment from people saying it looks cheap but I have full operating sessions and love what I have. 

Anyway, that's my rant over. I always love seeing people's layouts, even if it's a 4x8 with all different road names, brands, etc.. because it's what makes them happy. That's what a hobby should be, and a community around the hobby should be supportive.

I hope in the end you will get what you want and what makes you happy. It's your railroad, do what you want. Just like others do what they want.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

To me, locomotives and rolling stock are equipment. Even if they are scale models when they are on the layout they are for a purpose. Scuffed paint, scratches, or other flaws are just part of it.
As on the prototype, I won't run them with broken steps, loose parts, or non working headlights. That's my standard. 
I don't have display models, and if they're not perfect or proportionally correct I don't care, I've got a railroad to run!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

traction fan said:


> If some folks want to dress up in civil war uniforms and re-intact a battle, or dress up like their favorite comic book, or Star Wars/Trek character, more power to them.


That reminds me of a picture in my "funny" folder...

This guy showed up to the wrong reenactment lol


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I say if you like it get it. A few years ago I purchased a Walthers Trainline GP9M (South Branch Valley). I know it is what some folks refer to as a "fat" GP9 but I love it. I saw a second one for $40 (Railink) I scooped it up. I have a great time running them.


----------

